# Theodore Rosevelt National Park - Elk update



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Check out what they're deciding to do with the Park Services.

the video says it all:
http://gf.nd.gov/

xdeano


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

wonder what the health qualifications will be. I don't look in the best of shape but every fall roam the west for pronghorn and deer with no problems. Will it be a simple stress test or some arbitrary decision by a doctor? Curious to see how this pans out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like you will need a doctor's slip saying you are in condition to do this.

This morning's paper said that since this is taking place in a Federal Park......that all US citizens will be eligible to do this.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

to be honest a guy would be an idiot to do this, but there is a small reward of meat in the end possibly. I don't think I want any part of this whole deal. I'm not copping out, i'm in shape. I just think it's a waste of tax payers money. 2 years of 5 man teams going out to shoot a few elk, having contracted packers bring in mules to haul the meat out, then only get a portion of the meat.

Do they not think of the legal retribution? These guys are on Park ground, what if someone falls off a ridge and breaks a leg, or worse? Is the park going to be paying for it? What about a wounded elk, because everyone knows that every shot isn't perfect.

I say just do a round up with the Helicopter and vaccinate and check each animal, cull the old elk and let the young ones go. That would be the cheapest way of doing it. Then you could have a flat bed trailer and a farm hand right there on site. If people want the animals, have them pay their $20 to the state for the tag and let them keep the meat.

Granted we're dealing with the Gov. so everything is going to take the longest and waste the largest amount of money as possible.

These are just my views on the whole issue, I'm sure others will vary. So lets hear what you guys think.

xdeano


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Sounds like you will need a doctor's slip saying you are in condition to do this.
> quote]
> 
> I know a few docs that don't like hunting at all, think it should be outlawed. I just wonder how tough it will be if a doctors anti hunting views come into play. At least with a stress test there would be something concrete saying yes or no.
> ...


----------

